# Anyone notice the nifty new feature on the 501?



## n1wbd (Mar 24, 2002)

While switching channels on my 501 the channel banner said remote battery low where the time left is usually listed.

Well figured it was some sort of bug or something. But I got out my trusty VOM and checked the batteries in my remote and sure nuff they were low. So I put in new batteries and the battery low warning went away!! Thanks Dish. Nice feature!!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think this was introduced in P154 of the firmware. 

Now, if only they could design a feature where I could press a button on the receiver and my remote control beeps indicating it's location.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That would be a very nice feature to be added. Does the 721 do this as well? What about the other dishpro and nondishpro receivers? Do they do this as well? Is it possible to add this feature on most of the other receivers or just some and if so on which ones?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been through a few battery changes since this was introduced. I've never seen this warning.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

This was introduced with P139.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I bought mine with V 118 & that feature was listed in the Owners Manual.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Never saw this myself either. Had the batteries wear down and still not see it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Same here. The batteries on my 501 remote are almost dead and I haven't noticed it. Typical E* software...


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Jacob, I had to replace the batteries in my 721 last night. I saw no warning. Of course this doesn't mean it shouldn't have been there.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Already!!!!!!!!! Jumping Jimminies!!!!



> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *Jacob, I had to replace the batteries in my 721 last night. I saw no warning. Of course this doesn't mean it shouldn't have been there. *


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Maybe they could integrate it with x10 so it could flash me when I'm low on beer too.....

:lol:

It is a nice feature though, can't wait to have my batteries die.....


----------

